# Marlene balbin, toda una vida insultando a españa y a letizia ortiz



## monicabuonomo (16 Mar 2018)

Superzorrilla juega a dos bandas. En "casa" es una demócrata resignada, aspirante a ciudadana de cualquier estado americano. Se iría a Alabama y soportaría mil tornados al año a cambio de una residencia legal... Es el precio de arrastrarse como una alimaña a cambio de un plato de cocido de plátanos hediondos en la mesa. De cara al potorro y debido a sus numerosas demandas en el pasado, ha de pasar por "trumpera". Ojalá le caiga una auditoría de escándalo, como he dicho en un comentario anterior. Ojalá se le cayeran las bragas tamaño plaza de toros que lleva por la vergüenza de potorro que dirige a cambio de "donaciones". Sí, Diamantina, la Morsi sigue aportando vía Paypal. En el fondo, me da pena. Es una miserable que no tiene otro goce en la vida que una wifi paupérrima junto a una pila de novelas de amor que desatan una líbido reprimida por su fealdad interior y exterior. Claro que....se ha juntado con la horma de su zapato en Uruguay...La zorra mezquina de Bambizorrina. Psicópata de manual, insensible, una cenutria ignorante sin más conocimiento que mandar privados a superzorrilla para denunciar a todas las cocris que la contrarían. Es una enferma mental que no dura más de tres meses en ningún empleo. Siempre la pillan en el cocreto y la echan. Y su frustración la vomita con Letizia, con Bimba y con quien se ponga por delante porque no puede evitar que su trisonomía 21 distinga lo que está mal de lo que está peor.
La freidora es un laboratorio de experimentación donde no se mide la calidad de las aportaciones, sino el número de aportaciones para que superzorrilla pueda ir a Walmart (equivalente al Día en España) a comprarse los frijoles. No le han caído bastantes denuncias a esta delincuente, pero....siéntate a la puerta de tu casa....Todo le vendrá de golpe. Y a las cocris dementes, también
Dices que se ha casado...Dudo que algún "yanqui", usando términos morsianos, aceptara semejante arpía por mujer. Es fea, además, con ganas, vaga y sucia. Solo otro compatriota del Uruguay profundo tragaría con semejante piltrafa infrahumana. En conclusión, que dudo que se haya casado por obvias razones.



Antes de nada: gracias a ti por molestarte en leer mis posts.

Marlene Balbíln llegó a Miami en pleno periodo especial en Cuba (a partir de 1989-1990), años durísimos que sufrieron los cubanos a causa del desmoronamiento de la URSS y que desembocó en la gran crisis de los balseros en 1994, una verdadera tragedia.
Si me han informado bien, Marlén llegó en torno a 1992 y se benefició de la política de "los pies mojados", diseñada por los Estados Unidos para tocarle las narices a Castro. Ella tenía ya la gran ventaja de que su padre, entre otros familiares, llevaban años residiendo en el país.
Esa misma medida de los pies mojados (que favorecía injustamente a los cubanos frente a otras nacionalidades, así fueran solicitando asilo político y pudieran demostrarlo sin problemas) fue finiquitada al final del último gobierno de Obama.
De ahí la mala hostia de Marlén con Obama. Por mucho que haya cambiado últimamente Hialeah por Coral Gables, los registros no mienten.

---------- Post added 16-mar-2018 at 19:59 ----------

Ella cumple los 48 en el mes de noviembre y su ex es, como mínimo, diez años mayor que ella. Ambos tenían mucha ambición pero poca experiencia y sentido común para llevar un pequeño negocio. Te pongo como ejemplo la agencia de viajes que montaron en Hialeah (se llamaba Cuba Enlace, como el extinto foro)cuyo principal target eran los cubanos residentes en Florida y que no duró ni dos años. Hay que estar muy ciego para no darse cuenta de que había mucha competencia en ese terreno (negocios más veteranos con cartera de clientes consolidados) y que hay que tener paciencia para ver resultados. Siempre hay que tener un plan B en un caso así y ese plan B eran los trabajos de Mar.lene al margen de los castillos en el aire del señor Bárcena.
Hablando pronto y mal, su ex marido le chuleaba el dinero ganado por ella para emprender proyectos empresariales condenados al fracaso. Mar.lene estuvo muy enamorada de ese hombre y pasó malos tiempos con él, aunque también los hubo buenos.

De su actual pareja apenas sé que es de origen argentino y que es igual de chapuzas y negado que el primer marido.

Sí, tiene hijos en edad adolescente y, según me han dicho, son chicos. Que yo sepa no tiene niñas pero igual no estoy del todo informada. Como de sus hijos no suele hablar ni dar datos, me imagino que no le hará gracia que se escribieran las salvajadas que se escriben contra Leonor y Sofía. Por otra parte, es una tía muy poco sentimental y muy rústica, de esas que si alguno de sus hijos llega del cole llorando o quejándose de que le han pegado o acosado, en lugar de escuchar al niño y hablar con los profesores, es capaz de llamarle mariconsón y exigirle que se defienda a guantazos.

Letizia es para ella el chivo expiatorio de sus frustraciones. En lugar de tomarla con la vecina o la cuñada, la toma con ella, que no le va ni le viene. Si te fijas, ese comportamiento matonil y de odio ciego e irracional es muy común en Internet.
Para ella es un nicho de mercado y nada más. Ha tenido la suerte de que haya esa secta de piradas ociosas que no tienen nada más que hacer.

Lo del requerimiento de la Audiencia Nacional lo leí aquí y tiene visos de ser real porque coincidió con una etapa prolongada de clausura de la freidora.

---------- Post added 16-mar-2018 at 20:01 ----------

El foro cubaenlace se fue al peo y también la agencia de viajes que montaron ella y su esposo y que se llamaba igual. Prentendían hacerse de oro llevando y trayendo cubanos entre la Florida (FL) y la isla (CU).
Poco les duró el negocio porque no son gente de fiar.
Qué tiene de malo ser natural de una isla tan bella, haber emigrado o vivir en Hialeah? Nada, no tiene nada de malo, como tampoco es ningún descrédito pertenecer a la clase trabajadora o ser afrodescendiente.
En Cuba quien no viene de Kombo viene de Karabalí. ¿Y qué? o como diría babuina: so what?
Lo que viene a decir de esta mujer es que se odia a sí misma y odia todo su pasado. Su presente es un continuo fingir, querer aparentar y aspirar a juntar mucho dinero para no recordar que un día se vivió el período especial y se hizo de todo para resolver.

A little bit of Perez:

Pérez, el millonario latino detrás del renacer artístico de Miami | CNN ... /#comments


----------



## LaVeneno (20 Feb 2019)

Magnífico post querida. Pero demasiado elegante para tal esperpento. Se merece algo más a su nivel, más soez y perturbador, infrásico, más vil:
Te olvidas de sus paseos como jinetera, allá en su Cuba natal. 
De su pelo rata color paja de cobertizo, de su morbidez fruto de estar las 24 horas pendiente de los privados, post y todo lo que se mueve en su particular nido de ratas. 
Ese spanglish noventero con tufillo a inmigrante bananero.
Dice que se parece a Amelie, pero es más tirando a Jeanette Rodríguez, ya quisiera está tener algún aire europeo, vamos, ese culo morcillon no se ha postrado en terraza de París en su puta vida! Ya le gustaría cagar a la Meunière.
Marido no tiene, tiene un currupipi mantenido. Mientras ella forea el se la casca viendo jovencitas cátiras, de ahí su frustración y lo pague poniendo a caldo a famosas guapas, ya sea Youtubers o la mismísima Letizia.


----------



## LaVeneno (20 Feb 2019)

Voy a ser honesta, no me importa su físico, si tiene brazos morcillones, pálida como un feto de ratón, o tenga pocas tetas y un culo inmenso. Lo importante es lo fea que es por dentro.
Que con tal de ganarse cuatro $$ para pagar su piso de 50 MTS cuadrados en Florida, tenga que recurrir a pisotear a gente que aparecen en su foro por una tragedia (léase Crímenes.. Desaparecidos) y no se le mueva un pelo escombro de su cabeza al leer tales barbaridades. Y se vaya a la cama tan campante invitando a nicks a rondas de wiski barato. Hay cencerros más coherentes que ese engendro.


----------



## GranReserva (20 Feb 2019)

¿Quién es esa infraser?


----------



## LaVeneno (20 Feb 2019)

GranReserva dijo:


> ¿Quién es esa infraser?



Alguien que tiene un foro de croquetas, croqueteando creo que se llama ...


----------



## Titine (13 Nov 2020)

Asi que esa es la víbora que administra cotilleando? , vaya adefesio XDior


----------



## Titine (13 Nov 2020)

Hola, creo reconocerte cuando participabas alli ; R.....n . A mi también me baneó sin mediar palabra, y eso que no incumplía las normas del foro. A esa dictadora déspota no le gusta la cultura, aquello se va a quedar en un patio de Marujas borregas incultas ..
Saludos


----------



## Titine (13 Nov 2020)

De etica y moral, esa arpia va muy justita.. Es una hipócrita falsa, va por la vida queriendo aparentar lo que no será nunca...


----------



## Titine (13 Nov 2020)

SC es una acomplejada, se hace pasar por una española afincada en Estados Unidos, y resulta que es una cubana rastrera chaquetera, trepadora., que solo le interesa el dinero, a los foreros que les den. 

Que critique a Letizia es de risa, cuando ella tiene un pasado aun mas turbio..en fin, no te preocupes que la vida da muchas vueltas y ya pagará todo el daño que está haciendo esa impresentable ..

Soy Helena ya no sigue en el foro?, ignoro si la vetó, como es tan HDP, igual si lo hizo ..
Saludos


----------



## Titine (13 Nov 2020)

Que esperas de una burra inculta que va presumiendo de estudios universitarios , cuando no tiene ni la educación básica ni la inteligencia suficiente para administrar un foro en buenas condiciones. Esa ignorante, es muy envidiosa y no quiere que nadie brille mas que ella, para estar bien con esa trepa, tienes que bailarle el agua y ser un soldadito a sus ordenes ..


----------



## Titine (13 Nov 2020)

ay porfi, que susto me has dado .. quita ese adefesio de mi vista que me va a sentar mal la comida ..jajajjajajaja


----------



## Titine (13 Nov 2020)

Por el foro hay un nick SOYHELENA, y posteó algo ayer mismo, no se si hablamos de la misma forera.

Hablando de sustos, parece que supercubanilla todavia no le ha visto las orejas al lobo, que no crea esa energúmena que se puede ir por la vida jodiendo a la gente y que le salga gratis ..

Según he leido por la web, el foro se lo cerraron por 9 dias, allá por el año 2012( si bien recuerdo)


----------



## asakopako (13 Nov 2020)

Calópez mira que vienen más refugees de otros floros. Llama a @Solidario García para que les de unas mantas, una rebequita o algo.


----------



## Titine (13 Nov 2020)

Se comenta por la web, que SuperCerdilla estuvo primero con un argentino, y que en la actualidad vive en Florida con un yankie ( asi es como lo llama ella por el foro )


----------



## Titine (13 Nov 2020)

a SINGLECITA me la he debido de cruzar alguna vez por el foro. Pero ignoro donde reside ni tengo alguna información sobre ella..

A ti te tiene bloquedo el acceso al foro, a mi me borró directamente la cuenta, eso si, los registros no los ha borrado.


----------



## jiren (5 Ene 2021)

y con la cantidad de gente a la que ataca ese foro como es que sigue activo?


----------



## jiren (18 Ene 2021)

En estas fotos me pierdo ya, la conoci por el youtuber Javioliveira, supercotilla es amiga la madre de Miare(la youtuber denunciada por denuncia falsa)
A cualquier influencer española guapa que haya alli estan en el foro criticandola


----------



## Papo de luz (18 Ene 2021)

una pancha de mierda.


----------



## jiren (11 Mar 2021)

se oyen tambores de que le han cerrado el foro, lo que no se si es definitivamente


----------



## jiren (11 Mar 2021)

el influencer que habia subido historias a instagram diciendo que habia cerrado el foro las ha borrado y tambien ha borrado los tweets, pa mi que se ha colado


----------



## jiren (12 Mar 2021)

Se supone que si que ha caido, o este tio es un fantasma


----------



## cebollo (12 Mar 2021)

Pues yo tengo buenos recuerdos de Cotilleando. Era un foro divertido y se trataban temas tabú en los mass media. Fue un foro muy crítico con el Campechano varios años antes de que se pusiera de moda ese discurso.

Fui forero y estuve muy a gusto durante años. Había mucha marujona nacida en los años 60 muy simpática.

Hace dos o tres años cerraron forovogue y Cotilleando se lleno de foreras más jóvenes, feministas, rojillas. El foro evolucionó a peor.

Abrí allí un hilo-tesis sobre Agatha Christie y quedó muy bien. Es una lástima que se pierda


----------



## Laxeslai (12 Mar 2021)

A mi me banearon del foro.


----------



## SantMary (12 Mar 2021)

Cierran Cotilleando y dejan esta foro de Burbuja , las ofensas que se leen aquí como en ningún otro sitio , ah pero Foro Coches y Burbuja son los foros de cotilleos de hombres , of course intocables , ya nos hacemos una idea que los que han ido contra el foro Cotilleando han sido hombres . La ley igual para todos , aqui hay auténticos bestias comentando como cafestran .
La ley igual para todos no solo para las mujeres , IDNTT – Los Problemas Digitales Son Reales

En el foro Cotilleando había buenísimo contenido , no solo cotilleo directo a la yugular , el error ha sido no eliminar algunos comentarios , habría que verte a ti la cara cafestran ,aunque me la imagino no hace falta que pongas tu foto .

IDNTT , parece que ellos han tenido algo que ver con el cierre , les voy a escribir que se den un paseo también por aquí , no solo por el foro de mujeres , machismo .


----------



## Petruska (12 Mar 2021)

¿Por qué han cerrado Cotilleando si era un foro divertidísimo y donde escribían foreras muy inteligentes e interesantes. ¿Por qué?


----------



## Fornicious Jr (12 Mar 2021)

Dudo que en cotilleando se dijeran cosas como las que he leído en foro paralelo

Y creo que FP sigue abierto


----------



## Laxeslai (12 Mar 2021)

Deciros que parece que la Empresa esa del video y la nota de prensa de OKDiario todo parece FAKE ojo que me huelo a publicidad de personajillos, si ese foro vuelve nos vamos a partir la caja...


----------



## jiren (12 Mar 2021)

SantMary dijo:


> Cierran Cotilleando y dejan esta foro de Burbuja , las ofensas que se leen aquí como en ningún otro sitio , ah pero Foro Coches y Burbuja son los foros de cotilleos de hombres , of course intocables , ya nos hacemos una idea que los que han ido contra el foro Cotilleando han sido hombres . La ley igual para todos , aqui hay auténticos bestias comentando como cafestran .
> La ley igual para todos no solo para las mujeres , IDNTT – Los Problemas Digitales Son Reales
> 
> En el foro Cotilleando había buenísimo contenido , no solo cotilleo directo a la yugular , el error ha sido no eliminar algunos comentarios , habría que verte a ti la cara cafestran ,aunque me la imagino no hace falta que pongas tu foto .
> ...



En forocoches tiene mano metida el gobierno, newtral está ahi, muchos periodistas de eldiario.es el plural etc. 
Forocoches no va a caer porque es un medio de propaganda politica.

Y en burbuja somos todos muy educados, aqui no hay nada raro.


----------



## LetalFantasy (13 Mar 2021)

Calopez mira a ver, que se nos llena esto de panchitas trastornadas


----------



## sonsol (13 Mar 2021)

Pues yo leía el foro para enterarme de la verdad de la casa real. Me gustaba, qué pena que lo hayan cerrado.


----------



## SPQR (13 Mar 2021)

Titine dijo:


> Hola, creo reconocerte cuando participabas alli ; R.....n . A mi también me baneó sin mediar palabra, y eso que no incumplía las normas del foro. A esa dictadora déspota no le gusta la cultura, aquello se va a quedar en un patio de Marujas borregas incultas ..
> Saludos



Además de canis de forocarros, ahora también tenemos que aguantar en vurvuga víboras marujonas de cotilleando? 

Al ignore las dos y voy a por el azufre para purificar el ambiente.


----------



## Feynman (13 Mar 2021)

¿Entonces este hilo va sobre refugees del foro cotilleando?

Encima habrá que ponerles un hotel de 4 estrellas y todo..

@calopez , construye un muro en el servidor y que lo pague forocoches y cotilleando.


----------



## SPQR (13 Mar 2021)

Antes de insultar a madres ajenas tendrías que intentar localizar primero a la tuya y a alguno de tus mil padres, chocho.

@calopez, defiende las fronteras de la burbuja, que se nos llenas esto de marujas y charo-refugees, copón ya.

Que las peleas de charos cotillas no nos interesan aquí, joder.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (17 Dic 2022)

¿MARLENE?, no funciona cotilleando

*PAGE NOT FOUND*


----------

